# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  34th Street Bridge

## Prunesmoothie

Does anyone know when this project will begin? I know the city is asking for artwork ideas tonight at 7pm.

----------


## seaofchange

> Does anyone know when this project will begin? I know the city is asking for artwork ideas tonight at 7pm.


A contract with Creative Design Resolutions, Inc for the design of the bridge was approved at the April 17th City Council meeting. So it's currently in the design phase, which makes sense with the meeting tonight. I think they also just recently acquired the last of the necessary land for the road widening. I would venture to say it will probably start construction later this year.

----------


## macfoucin

http://www.mooreamerican.com/news/co...9b16a3adb.html
5a272eff4cadf.image.jpg

----------


## Roger S

Well since the ongoing Wendy's joke from the Moore FB page has been mentioned on the thread about the Homeland at 104th and Penn earlier. I'll go ahead and share the rendering that was shared on the Moore FB page of the bridge...... Just to fill you in on the joke. Everything being built in Moore for the last year is a Wendy's despite there being no news of a new Wendy's even being considered in Moore.

20246026_1338590739572187_9215865302616323711_n.jpg

----------


## Uptowner

Vinita Wendy’s!

----------


## Roger S

> Vinita Wendy’s!


HAHA... Yep.... I do have to say that the Wendy's thing for the last year on the Moore FB page has been pretty funny.... Well at least for some people. It's seems to really annoy a lot of people. Which is why it's gone on for almost a year now. Someone just has to make a post complaining about it and then there's a whole new flurry of Wendy's jokes..... This pic was definitely one of the funnier ones.

----------


## OUman

I noticed some dirt work and site prepration this weekend as I was driving to Oklahoma City on the west side of I-35. This was north of Indian Hills Road, came up almost immediately after I passed the Indian Hills Road bridge. It also looked like the site preparation had linear grooves to it, like some grading work was being done. It looks like this is preparation work for the 34th Street bridge/overpass (whatever you want to call it), especially based on what I see in Google Maps.

I've heard this bridge has been a long time coming, it's pretty interesting how much traffic gets back up on both, 19th St. and Indian Hills overpasses, especially in the evenings. Mornings are slightly better. And can anyone tell me why there's still a four-way stop on the west side of Indian Hills instead of traffic lights?

Also, not quite related to this bridge project but are there are plans to extend the on-ramps at 19th Street and have proper acceleration lanes? It seems the main reason for the jams in the morning in the 19th/4th street areas is because of the on-ramps, which basically put cars on the highway with absolutely no acceleration lane. Norman seems to have solved this problem at the Robinson and Tecumseh intersections with longer merge lanes. I'm no traffic engineer so someone with actual traffic figures might have a better idea about why I-35 gets so backed up in Moore, but it's an educated guess.

----------


## AAC2005

Maybe there's hope for OKC/Moore to stop "hot patching" everything on 164th/34th from Western to Telephone and do a complete makeover. That _used_ to be my secret bypass route to get to the SuperCenter and Lowe's, but it's no longer a secret and the road killed the suspension (and the glovebox) of my car. :Mad:

----------


## SEMIweather

> Maybe there's hope for OKC/Moore to stop "hot patching" everything on 164th/34th from Western to Telephone and do a complete makeover. That _used_ to be my secret bypass route to get to the SuperCenter and Lowe's, but it's no longer a secret and the road killed the suspension (and the glovebox) of my car.


Santa Fe between 34th and Indian Hills is also a total mess.

----------


## Robert_M

Signs are up saying Road Work begins 08/13/2018

----------


## Robert_M

> Maybe there's hope for OKC/Moore to stop "hot patching" everything on 164th/34th from Western to Telephone and do a complete makeover.


It appears this stretch of the road is currently being worked on.  Detour signs are up and from Western looking back East it looks like they are taking the existing road up.

----------


## OUman

Kind of surprised this thread has been quiet for a while. They're making pretty good progress now on this bridge, initial supports are in place and dirt has been moved for the main roadway, you can see the elevations on both sides of the highway. I'm sure those on the south side of Moore are looking forward to the opening.

----------


## 94GTStang

70587C63-CD80-4A9B-98C8-930C8B126EC2.jpeg

Bridge and hospital about a week ago

----------


## MagzOK

Are there going to be exits for this overpass/street?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

^^^ IIRC, that is a later a phase.

----------


## SEMIweather

Similar to the Rock Creek overpass, I suspect that any on-ramps/off-ramps are going to be rather difficult to fit in here.

----------


## drinner-okc

ODOT would not approve exit & entrance at this location. The city (the citizens) voted funds for the bridge to get from one side of I-35 to the other and  avoid the traffic @ 19th.  It's built up so much out in that area so much it may take 10 minutes to exit at Indian hills & cross over the bridge. (especially westbound)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I could be wrong, but I think OkDOT did approve the ramps. Its a mile from 19th St. which falls in line with spacing standards. Rock Creek Bridge is 1/2 mile and I suspect if Norman insisted on access ramps for Rock Creek they would have to build a C/D system instead of just auxiliary lanes. Thats all I know.

----------


## SEMIweather

> I could be wrong, but I think OkDOT did approve the ramps. It’s a mile from 19th St. which falls in line with spacing standards. Rock Creek Bridge is 1/2 mile and I suspect if Norman insisted on access ramps for Rock Creek they would have to build a C/D system instead of just auxiliary lanes. That’s all I know.


I could be wrong as well, but is Rock Creek not a mile away from both Tecumseh and Robinson?

Also in response to the other post, that Indian Hills interchange needed to be upgraded 5 years ago. Hopefully they can find the funding to do so ASAP.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

You're right. I just looked at it on Google Maps and it is a mile from those interchanges. I never paid attention to that.

----------


## drinner-okc

Man my brain hurts.  I knew it had all been discussed on here before. I had to go back to July 2012 to find the article. It was under the 4th St RailRoad underpass article.  The 34th St bridge lost out to Rock Creek Road in Norman. Since then Moore residents voted a bond issue to build the underpass @ 4th St and the overpass.  Seems like there was a debate over which would happen first. obviously the bridge won out.

----------


## Robert_M

From what I remember on the discussions the reason ODOT wouldn't approve ramps currently is the area is still classified as rural and fits into the every 2 mile distance requirement. 

I couldn't find the comment from the city about the ramps but it was on one of their social media platforms replying to someone who asked about ramps but the City of Moore said the bridge was designed for ramps to happen at a later date but that would require ODOT to reclassify the area from rural and approve the ramps as well as additional land acquisition.

----------


## SEMIweather

This bridge was apparently damaged due to today's windstorm. I-35 is currently closed in both directions as a result.

----------


## rte66man

> This bridge was apparently damaged due to today's windstorm. I-35 is currently closed in both directions as a result.


I thought some of the wooden formwork was blown off.  Did the actual concrete get damaged?

----------


## SEMIweather

> I thought some of the wooden formwork was blown off.  Did the actual concrete get damaged?


No, I think the actual bridge is fine. I posted that shortly after the news broke last night and neglected to update my original post once things were fully assessed.

----------


## jstaylor62

So when this is completed, will the City of Moore add six signal lights on 34th between Telephone Rd and Broadway?

----------


## jstaylor62

So are they going to finish 34 ST before flying cars make the road obsolete?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This bridge hasnt really been U/C for that long.

----------


## Easy180

Assistant city manager saying shooting for mid-November as long as the weather is ok.

----------


## Roger S

> Assistant city manager saying shooting for mid-November as long as the weather is ok.


Who are they going to shoot? The contractor if they don't make mid-November?

----------


## Easy180

> Who are they going to shoot? The contractor if they don't make mid-November?


Lol. He set it up nicely to blame Mother Nature for any further delays.

----------


## macfoucin

They had the LED lights on this morning.

----------


## macfoucin

Trying to add attachment.....sorry for poor quality, took pic with a potato.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Better than no picture at all. Nice!

----------


## macfoucin

34th St overpass opens tonight. 
https://www.cityofmoore.com/news/34t...ight-at-630-pm

----------


## baralheia

Fancy! Kinda reminds me of some of the bridges over US36 in the Denver area (like this one) but I don't think they light up like this.

----------


## Easy180

Now open..... The 34th Street Bridge Nightclub lol

----------


## SoonersFan12

I am not impressed with the led lights, it looks plain to be honest

----------

